# 69 GTO Valve Covers - Oil Drippers or No Oil Drippers



## DanC (Mar 20, 2013)

I need to replace my 69 GTO (non-RA) valve covers. Question, do I need, or should I replace with valve covers that have "oil drippers" or those without? What is the difference ?

Thx


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The oil baffles are to divert the oil splash off of the valve covers. I haven't used them for decades on either of my GTO's. No leakage issues with decent gaskets. Others will chime in, but they are not a 'must have' item, IMO.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree I don't run them on my 69.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I get some oil coming out of my breather cap, wonder if baffles would help....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Rukee, do you have a functioning PCV system? If not, that could also explain the oil leakage.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

yes I do. It's not much oil, just enough to have to wipe off after a cruze.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, the baffles would help. I'm running a K&N on the '65 and a Mr. Gasket on the '67 with no issues. Depends on how the breather is made.


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

I have seen this discussion many times. Often on Chevy small blocks. Almost all GM factory valve covers do have some sort of baffle though I have seen some GM motors that don't. Like the Buick 231 ci V-6 engines. You pull the oil fill cap of and your looking right at the rockers.
Me personally I will always run valve covers with baffles. The certainly can not do any harm. Will you have oil leaks if you don't run them? The only way to find out is to put them on the car and find out. Some engines sling more oil up top others don't. 
Valve covers that are less expensive are usally easier on the wallet because they do not have baffles installed and are cheaper to manufacture.
Bear brought up a very good point also. You have to have a good functioning PCV system otherwise that pressure is going to go somewhere and the breater is the path of least resistance.
I guess in the end there is no right or wrong.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

67, with the Pontiac, the baffles are not part of the valve cover. They are sheet metal 'ice cube trays' that bolt onto the cylinder head over the rockers/valve springs with two bolts. To me, they are just added dead weight. But I'm no qualified Pontiac factory engineer, either!!


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> 67, with the Pontiac, the baffles are not part of the valve cover. They are sheet metal 'ice cube trays' that bolt onto the cylinder head over the rockers/valve springs with two bolts. To me, they are just added dead weight. But I'm no qualified Pontiac factory engineer, either!!


The valve covers on my '67 GTO have oil drippers that are made onto the valve cover. I think that's what the OP was talking about.


----------

